# Bugs!



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

May fly gnatty mofos have already been out. Mosquitos are coming on strong and the ticks are out as well. What do you use for bug repellent? Or do you just man up and ignore them? I've never found anything that works better than this:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/AM...-Bens-100-Max-Deet-Tick-Insect-Repellent.html

With a 100% DEET, you'll probably come down with some sort of cancer from using it, but at least you won't get Lyme disease or West Nile... :lol: I'm out though so I gotta pick up some more pronto!


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2009)

I haven't found any ticks on me yet this season but the knats are getting pretty thick, especially yesterday. You would get swarmed as soon as you stopped moving.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Had a deer tick in the leg yesterday.  Not engorged.  Got the whole thing out, too.  Took 200 mg of Doxy last night, and did another 200 this morning as a precaution.  Probably got him from tree work I was doing yesterday but I was doing trail work in the morning as well, so who knows.


----------



## hammer (May 4, 2009)

Gremf said:


> Had a deer tick in the leg yesterday.  Not engorged.  Got the whole thing out, too.  Took 200 mg of Doxy last night, and did another 200 this morning as a precaution.  Probably got him from tree work I was doing yesterday but I was doing trail work in the morning as well, so who knows.


My daughter got Lyme last year...aside from a fever, the tell-tale rash (which can happen well away from the site of the bite), and having to take antibiotics for 3 weeks, she's been completely fine.

I'd rather just douse with DEET, just need to make sure the crazy dog doesn't decide to lick it off of my hands of legs.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

I think all my kids have gotten it at various stages.  I had to bug spray on and my trousers tucked into my boots and still got the little sucker.  Probably need to remember spray my waste next time.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

I pulled a couple of ticks off me yesterday, they hadn't dug in yet though.  I gotta get some more bug spray myself, I just hate using the stuff.


----------



## severine (May 4, 2009)

There better not be ticks in the bed. The one you found crawling on your shirt Saturday between the two days of riding was not cool. :angry:


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

severine said:


> There better not be ticks in the bed. The one you found crawling on your shirt Saturday between the two days of riding was not cool. :angry:



:lol: Brian's got bugs... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

severine said:


> There better not be ticks in the bed. The one you found crawling on your shirt Saturday between the two days of riding was not cool. :angry:





Greg said:


> :lol: Brian's got bugs... :lol:



It adds to my creepiness factor.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Bringing the critters in the house is always my biggest fear, what with three rug rats running around.  I have them pretty well trained to stay out of the woods for fear of ticks, and yesterday's demonstration was good to emphasize it even more.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

I had roaches in my old apartment..I was real careful that none travelled with me to my new place and so far roach free..


----------



## jarrodski (May 4, 2009)

job lot... Cutter.  2 bucks a can... i pretty much swim in it before i go out.  

i also have the little mini spray bottle of 98% deet... which, like greg, i'm waiting on cancer with.  

works though... no ticks, and no gnat bites, even though i'm up to about 15 in my eyes and i lost count on how many i've eatin or inhaled.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I realized after our last ride that I had some bug repellent wipes in my pack, they may have been more useful on my skin than in my pack... :roll:


----------

